# Happy Birthday Zappa!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Today is my Zappa's 10th birthday. He is my true heart dog. He has been through so much with me.
From the time I got Zappa, he has gone through an abusive marriage, a new baby, a divorce. He was my protector, my confidant, and my best friend through that time.
He went through a year and a half seperation for deployment, a move from Georgia to Florida. Then from Florida to Texas. He has gone through another marriage, a second child. He has been severely ill but fought through.
He has moved from Texas to Washington. He has been on top of mountains and canyons. He has spent weeks and weeks cramped in hotel rooms. He did it all with his smile on his face because he was beside me.
He now has a wonderful home, a large fenced in yard, and doggy beds spread around the home.
He is now as healthy as he can be and extremely happy (except when the puppy steals his tennis balls ).
This day is for you Zappa. Thank you for always being there for me.
:birthday:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Aw Kendra! I got teary eyed!

What a great dog Zappa is!

Happy Birthday Zappa, may you have many more!


:cake:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Zappa!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Bday Zappa--


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday, Zappa. May you have many more with your mommy. =-)


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Zappa!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Zappa, and wishing for you that you have many many more! :birthday:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

AAwww sounds like he is your soul mate! 

Happy 10th Birthday, Zappa! Wishing you a great day with many more too come!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

What a great story and a great dog! Happy Birthday Zappa, and many more!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa is the greatest dog I could have ever asked for. He has a little more gray in the muzzle and is a little slower, but he is still the sweetest, most loyal boy I could have ever wished for.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

:birthday: Zappa! May you have many more.....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow 10 already! And he has lived two life times already. He sounds like the best ever dog. May he have many more happy days with you.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy B-day Zappa!
There's nothing you can't do when you have a companion like Zappa on your side.
My sister is going through a horrendous situation and she, too, has a great dog by her side to keep her going.


----------

